# Diet Confusion



## 14070 (Nov 24, 2005)

I finally visited a specialist yesterday, who told me that I definitely had IBS, and was definitely treating it the wrong way. Turns out everything I thought was good for me (only whole grain carbs, lots of veggies, lots of water) was actually bad. He gave me a huge list of foods to avoid, and it's going to be quite difficult to make the change (particularly the NO COFFEE, which has been helping me have a morning bowel movement regularly for the last few years since I started drinking it). I have to admit that having IBS-C and spending the last 10 years avoiding anything white and starchy, I am a little skeptical that this white bread only diet will help. He has reccomended I take Metamucil regularly, so I guess that will provide me with enough soluable fibre to be okay. I have been on Heather's site before and read her diet, but always thought that it wouldn't work for me. Now it seems my doc is reccomending the same thing, although there are a few confusing differences. He did not mention milk as something to avoid....in fact, he encouraged me to drink it to help get down the metamucil. Also, he told me to stay away from certain foods, such as soya products and corn, that are very prevalent in Heather's diet. Also tomato sauces and anything spicy or acidic. I also apparently have anusitis (due to all the time I've spent on the toilet no doubt!) so some of these reccomendations may have been b/c of that. I love to cook and eat, so I really want to find some recipes that will work with my new diet, but am afraid to try Heather's because of these differences. Have any of you experienced similar reccomendations?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Everybody has a slightly different set of recommendations, so it is hard to find any agreement between them so you are not the only one facing this.Soy can increase gas for some people so some put it on the don't have list.With any set of recommendations eventually you will have to tailor them to your particular needs. Regardless of which one you follow you will find some things that are no-no's don't bother you and somethings on the include list are bothersome. A lot depends on which exact issues you have. Like lactose is a common trigger, but most people even who test lactose intolerant can have small amounts regularly with no issues. I would start with the doctor's diet as you have to start somewhere and as you said they may address more than one issue for you. Use sites like Heathers where they agree to get some additional ideas of what to eat if your plan isn't as useful for that as it could be. www.gicare.com has a link to various diets on the side with meal plans so if you find one that matches up well with your list that can help with planning.I would keep a journal and log your symptoms over time. Sometimes it is hard to tell a diet is helping and to what degree if you don't keep track. That way when you start to add or subract things based on other sources of info you can also see which things work best for you.K.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I think that helpful and harmful foods are particular to each person. I am skeptical of any generalizations for and IBS diet beyond a soluable fiber base for both C and D. I know for me whole grains are very helpful...it is crucial that I include insoluable fiber fiber in my diet. In fact I avoid all white breads.


----------

